# new arrivals



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Well my hatchlings arrived last tuesday - what I thought was arriving was 10 one week old chicks - what came was 15 one day old chicks !
here are some pics


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

aww cute I raised my chicken from a little chick I swear she thought she was a dog lol but unfortually a fox got her


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwww super cute! That picture of them in the pot is adorable (and I so want that pot, BTW, it's awesome!) Congrats on the new babies! Lots of fun!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i well laughed at the last picture chicken stew anyone haha just kidding


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww Nutty! Your babies are just too darn adorable! I would have so much fun with them!

Widdle Beebee Chickies!


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

Even if they are uber young they are so very cute! 
My brother wants chicks for his daughter... I want some but then they turn into chickens, much like having my new kitten Pixie Dust, she will turn into a cat.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Awwwww.... nice fluffy chickies right there, I always love little chicks. I lol'd at the last pic!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Aww!! So cute, so cute!!! My friend hatched three chicks. Sadly, her dog got to 2 of them... 
But they are sooo cute!


----------

